# Mestis (Javier Reyes of AAL solo project) Basal Ganglia 11/27/12



## JoeyBTL (Oct 1, 2012)

Sumerian Records signs Mestis (Animals As Leaders) | News | Lambgoat



I'm excited.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is incredible, reminds me heavily of Mastodon and their sound in general.

Can't wait!


----------



## IronGoliath (Oct 1, 2012)

Post rocky jazzy kind of djenty music.

AKA PROGRESSIVE MUSIC.

Love it. Love it love it love it. Even my 51 year old papa liked it.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 1, 2012)

I Am loving this.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

Man, that's AMAZING stuff!


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 1, 2012)

Really looking forward to this record!
-Brent


----------



## PresidentJesus (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool so far, although it has distortion which surprised me since I was expecting an album of just clean chord stuff like what Javier posts on Youtube.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 1, 2012)

That was awesome.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 1, 2012)

Beyond the music, congrats to Javier!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 1, 2012)

PresidentJesus said:


> Sounds pretty cool so far, although it has distortion which surprised me since I was expecting an album of just clean chord stuff like what Javier posts on Youtube.


what he said.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh shit, this sounds like it's gonna be really good.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds very cool, have to keep my eyes and ears open for it's arrival.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 1, 2012)

This is fantastic! Here's hoping he'll also do some acoustic stuff!


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 1, 2012)

Thought whales might start killing humans like in King Rat.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 2, 2012)

Reminds me of the Mars Volta. I guess Adrian will do that to ya!

The title of the single makes me think of this, though:


----------



## reau (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 3, 2012)

From AAL facebook yesterday:

World renowned guitarist, Javier Reyes (Animals As Leaders, T.R.A.M.) has inked a new solo deal with Sumerian Records for his new project Mestis, which is an all instrumental effort. The debut EP, Basal Ganglia, is a five track offering showcasing Reyes' vast musical diversity and features an intriguing variety of instrumentation performed by highly acclaimed musicians. The EP is set for a Nov 27th release and specially priced pre-order bundles will be available in the coming weeks. 
-
Reyes states: Basal Ganglia is an EP that come from several places, and by places, I mean influences. Ive always wanted to create a style of music that focused on being emotionally exploitive and technically sound, yet simple enough for the average music listener to appreciate. Another influence was using the eight string guitar in a form that is unconventional to the 'trends' or independent of characteristics that are found in music styles/genres that have popularized it. Another and important reason was to create a true form of my own independent voice as an artist. To create music that expressed my personality, upbringing, emotions and musical taste."

Mestis - Basal Ganglia 11/27/12 - YouTube

Awesome news


----------



## Fiction (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn that sounds sweet, me gusta!

Edit: This will top Weightless for me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a feeling im going to like this a lot more than AAL. That riff at :59 is awesome


----------



## isispelican (Oct 3, 2012)

cant wait for this!


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2012)

SO AWESOME.


----------



## GXPO (Oct 3, 2012)

Definately interested...


----------



## Equivoke (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds really cool.


----------



## Semichastny (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't like AAL, but I really am digging this.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 3, 2012)

This is going to be great, but lets not kid ourselves, since it's coming out on Sumerian, it won't come out for at least another year and a half


----------



## 1337 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yea definitely digging this!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 4, 2012)

he's needed to do this for a while
too many people put this dude in the back drop. he's a phenomenal guitarist, glad to see he's finally going to get some more recognition to his top notch skills


----------



## celticelk (Oct 4, 2012)

Based on the teaser, I'm definitely interested. Good to see Javier getting a chance to step out front with his own music.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Oct 4, 2012)

really liking the post-ish / psychedelic vibe that seems to shine through here a bit 
Sumerian should really not mess this up, as I got instahyped just by the first riff!!!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 4, 2012)

wow, Im really digging the second half of that vid. you can hear the AAL influence but this sounds like its trying to tell more of a story. really pumped to see how this actually turns out, ad ill be buying for sure!


----------



## FireInside (Oct 5, 2012)

I am very excited about this. Hopefully Javier finally gets the recognition he deserves. VERY underrated guitar player.


----------



## Hallic (Nov 6, 2012)

Im really curious/lookin forward to this 

felt like leaving this here

Qtuner FTW


----------



## bhakan (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn! I got all excited because I thought there might have been a song or clip from the album. 

I'm very interested in this. Sounds like Animals As Leaders had a baby with Mastodon, which seems amazing to me.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 15, 2012)

Heres a preview of "Luz u Cielo" 






What do you think, ss.org ? Sounds interesting to my ears and I'm excited. 

Even if all that I take from this is just more AAL then I would be quite content 

with that.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 15, 2012)

All the videos on his youtube channel are fantastic

I very much look forward to this album


----------



## bhakan (Nov 15, 2012)

EDIT: No longer relevant since the threads got merged.

Definitely excited by this. Sounds really cool.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 15, 2012)

honestly this doesnt sound very interesting to me, i was really hoping for some more David esque material


----------



## Philligan (Nov 15, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I'm very interested in this. Sounds like Animals As Leaders had a baby with Mastodon, which seems amazing to me.



I came here to say this.

Preordered.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think this will be the best instrumental release this Christmas season! 

imo.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I have a feeling im going to like this a lot more than AAL.


Yup. I feel similiar. Wasn't a huge fan of the latest AAL output and Tosin's talent and technique is generally more fascinating than some of the music that is coming out of it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

shitsøn;3273868 said:


> Yup. I feel similiar. Wasn't a huge fan of the latest AAL output and Tosin's talent and technique is generally more fascinating than some of the music that is coming out of it.



Yes exactly. His riffs are not very inspiring at all IMO. The first album was much better.

Javier seems a lot fresher.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 16, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> honestly this doesnt sound very interesting to me, i was really hoping for some more David esque material



All I read was, "I don't like this music, it's not up to my expectations, and my opinions matter to everyone."


You really only posted to say that you don't find it very interesting and that you wish it were more like something YOU preferred rather then what oh, I don't know, Javier prefers?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 16, 2012)

^ how about you tone it down there bud, its just my opinion. i havnt heard more than the teaser and the new video so who knows i might end up loving it once it comes out.

no where in that short post did i even attempt to say that my opinions matter to everyone thats why i put the  after it cause after all that is my 2 cents. i didnt even say that i wasnt going to check it out, i WAS saying that from the 2 videos nothing has immediately grabbed my intrest.

really not sure why you're so upset over this.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 16, 2012)

As soon as I heard the first "short piece" he uploaded forever ago I hoped for this to happen. F*ckin stoked!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The first album was much better.


This x100.

I just couldn't get into Weightless except for a few riffs. I wanted to SOOOO badly.


----------



## GlxyDs (Nov 16, 2012)

I am definitely excited for this, I like what I've heard so far!


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 16, 2012)

L1ght said:


> All I read was, "I don't like this music, it's not up to my expectations, and my opinions matter to everyone."
> 
> 
> You really only posted to say that you don't find it very interesting and that you wish it were more like something YOU preferred rather then what oh, I don't know, Javier prefers?



Oh god, this already huh. No need to worry Javier, your protector has arrived in order to shield you from comments of a person on the *INTERNET*


Honestly I think this sounds really cool. Lookin forward to hearin the final product


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 16, 2012)

"Featuring the song TE MATO"

Sense of humor?
If no, I'm sure they mean musically


----------



## RobZero (Nov 26, 2012)

just got my itunes preorder...sounds good so far, i'll give a more detailed opinion after a few listens


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 26, 2012)

My buddy came over with his Merch Connection pre-order today. Sounds crazy good. Semilla and Luz y Cielo are AMAZING.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 26, 2012)

Luz u Cielo is the track Javier always played during AALs set. Im sooooo glad we got a good recorded version of that.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 26, 2012)

I am so excited  Javier is such an underrated player. He definitely deserves this. I'm so gonna share this with everyone I can


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 26, 2012)

I just read this title as "Based Ganglia." And I agreed.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got it


----------



## Sebski (Nov 27, 2012)

Glad to see one of his youtube videos got fleshed out into a track for this. Just wish the EP was longer.


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mestis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *Ahem*


----------



## Winspear (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh shit - forgot this release date! need to order it now :O


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 27, 2012)

This has quickly became one of my favorite albums period. Even if it is only 16 minutes. The pure emotion in it is astounding. I love it so much more than the tram album. Deal with it.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Nov 27, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> This has quickly became one of my favorite albums period. Even if it is only 16 minutes. The pure emotion in it is astounding. I love it so much more than the tram album. Deal with it.



It's only 16 minutes?


----------



## anomynous (Nov 27, 2012)

It's because it's an EP..........


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 27, 2012)

WildBroskiAppears said:


> It's only 16 minutes?



Here is the revelation I established about it:

Revelation....

Thanks mestis....I get it. The ep is short but has so much more emotion than than almost every full length I have heard.

Note to self, get back to the basics of how music makes me feel and write that. It doesn't have to be long or a masterpiece....it just has to be me.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 27, 2012)

Not stoked. Kind of like AAL meets T.R.A.M., a little more simple at times, which is by no means a bad thing. But besides a few cool intervals in the riffage, the songwriting, melodies and harmonies don't really evoke anything in me.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 28, 2012)

When the bass and drums come in during Semilla:





Dat bass sound


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Nov 28, 2012)

I can see where shitson is getting the 'AAL meets TRAM' vibe in the first track (Te Mato) because you can kind of hear where the melodies are similar in structure to that of TRAM (hint hint, Javier is in that band ;D) and some of the 8-string usage is reminiscent of Weightless (no way, Javier is in AAL too ) but I like how thoughout the album as a whole, you can hear a lot of what Javier is putting into AAL and T.R.A.M. and how a lot of notions of AAL and especially T.R.A.M. being "basically Tosin's solo projects" are maybe not so accurate (if we set aside AAL's s/t) but you still hear a heavy dose of what makes Javier, Javier.

Luz e Cielo is maybe my favorite track? Not sure on this one, since the album just came out, but man, that song makes me wanna fucking cry tears of goddamn beauty. And Semilla, I must say I am extremely happy that Javier took the idea from that vid he uploaded on his YT a while back into a full song, as is is still just as cool in full band form. This is of course not even to mention the other two tracks. Excellent for an EP, can't wait to see a full-length (or another AAL or TRAM album for that matter, [I feel like such a fanboy sometimes])

EDIT: "Matar" is spanish for 'to kill', so I suppose that means that Te Mato = "I kill you"?
Interesting.


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 28, 2012)

The dirty tones leave a little to be desired, almost like running an erg though a bass rig with a bit of hair on top, but I mean it works. Just sounds sort of lackluster tone wise to me. The record is awesome though
-Brent


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 28, 2012)

It's only two measures, but here's my tab of Semilla:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehsomuq7w8rwdm4/semilla.tg

It's for tuxguitar


----------



## HyperShade (Nov 28, 2012)

Fantastic EP, Semilla and Olvidala have been on repeat for me. Exactly what I hoped this album would be.


----------



## Kroaton (Nov 29, 2012)

Really like his sense of harmony and phrasing. Reminds me of The Mars Volta in some ways , but it's better structured. Too bad the actual guitar tones are not that tasty and there are no heavy moments throughout , not that much contrast going on. Though for an E.P it's really good.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Nov 30, 2012)

Been listening to the EP a bit more.

Top 3 of this year, easily


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 30, 2012)

I fucking love this EP, I really hope there's a full length soon


----------



## Hallic (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Fiction (Dec 5, 2012)

Picked this up a few hours ago, on my 5th listen.. Amazing.

Mestis > AAL


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2012)

Liking this a lot more than AAL....Javier should just do his own stuff


----------



## Philligan (Dec 5, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Liking this a lot more than AAL....Javier should just do his own stuff



This exactly, or at least have a significant part in the AAL writing process. I dug this more than AAL, and possibly more than TRAM. Really hoping he keeps with this.

Also, his clean tone is awesome.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess I may be in the minority, but I love all the tones in this little gem. I really dig Javier's style and would love to hear more.


----------



## DLG (Dec 6, 2012)

this sounds great, definitely better than AAL to me. 

and of course people hate the tone, it actually sounds like a guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah the songs_ and_ tones (especially the cleans!) are much better than AAL. Except that one 'lead rhythm' tone in the first song...eek..
I definitely hope he does a full length 
My favourite part is the drum beat on Semilla - I knew that riff well from watching the video so many times and would_ never_ have expected a groove like that


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Dec 6, 2012)

I too like this more than AAL.
I kinda like the less solo oriented approach, Javier is using. leaves room for more complex melodies and chordings...
the only flaw is, that a I keep wanting more - some pieces just are too short 

I'd go totally insane when there would be a full length of this


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the whole ep. It's definitely too short because I could listen to this stuff for hours. 

Anyone know exactly what that sound is in Olvidala that sounds like the Predator?


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the tones on this album are great. Much more organic than AAL, but still with enough gain to keep it interesting.


----------



## Runner (Jan 3, 2013)

Luz y Cielo live at EMG TV:


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 3, 2013)

I cannot express how much I love that song.


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 4, 2013)

Javier is a god,
I love the EP


----------



## avinu (Jan 4, 2013)

From what I can here this sounds very promising. Sounds like there will be a good mixture of stuff going on with this music.


----------



## gfactor (Jan 4, 2013)

Great example of the 8 string guitar being used to it's potential.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

I enjoyed this 7 dollar gem greatly.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 17, 2013)

Bump! Javier's got a couple new videos with EMG. One's an interview with some playing, and the other one's Te Mato, so we get to hear some dirty tones  I think I like his tone more in these videos than on the EP.


----------



## Jordrozell (Jan 29, 2013)

Go to ultimate guitar and vote for my Menta tab, gonna work on it throughout the week. Gonna start Olvidala next prolly. Anyone free to help!


----------



## orange1 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is going to sound awesome, love how eclectic it is.


----------



## orange1 (Jan 29, 2013)

noob question: are the drums for this programmed or played by a human? They sound good.


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 29, 2013)

orange1 said:


> noob question: are the drums for this programmed or played by a human? They sound good.



Programmed by Matt Gartska of AAL. Yeah they definitely sound pretty good for Superior.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 31, 2013)

question: does anyone know the time signature for Semilla? More particularly the intro?

for some reason I can't count it for the life of me


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 31, 2013)

Khoi said:


> question: does anyone know the time signature for Semilla? More particularly the intro?
> 
> for some reason I can't count it for the life of me



I would probably count the very first riff as 9/8.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 31, 2013)

^ Seconded, though things change after a few bars. It's a pretty fast count.


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 31, 2013)

^

Haha yeah I was going to count the next couple but I decided to have a beer instead.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 31, 2013)

I was close! I counted it as 4/4 + 5/4, which I guess is 9/8 anyways.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone know if Javier plans to release and tab/sheet music book for the album? I would to play Luz y Cielo for my recital


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

WHY THE HELL AM I JUST DISCOVERING THIS NOW!?


----------

